# ACCUPUNCTURE



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a quick post

Do I have to have an accupuncturist who specialises in IVF or could i use a regular one, or a chinese one ?

Anyone have any recommendations, I know the one by the clinic but its a little far for me to travel all the time

Thanks girls x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry chick, no idea.  I was told to try and get a recommendation but that didn't work for me....didn't like my therapist.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, you should use one who specialises in fertility acupuncture as they need to follow the German Protocol.

That's my thoughts


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm i figure that but where do i find one !!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I see someone in Cowbridge but that's not really any closer to you.

There is a magazine called Aura that therapists advertise in, maybe you coud get hold of it ... sorry I'm no help.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have been thinking the same thing as popsi ..ive been going to accupunture but she is just a normal one not a fertility one its only £30 a session and 5 minutes away ..anybody actually know what the German Protocol is? ....wondering now if its ok to go as i just have normal stuff done..surely it cant be bad for me as it relaxes me loads i have booked to go on thur after my transfer hopefully..wondering now if its ok to go as i just have normal stuff done


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive just noticed im repeating myself lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi ...you you have been helpful will check out AURA and see if i can find someone closer

Miriam .. its all so confusing no wonder your repeating yourself honey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you can also do a search by postcode or town on http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/ to make sure they are members of British Acupuncture Council..this is where i found mine !

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the search works better if you just put the first two letters of your post code in.. you should get a few to phone and ask if they are fertility ones


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a word of warning, when I first started on my IF journey I went to a chinese acupuncture shop on my high street seeking some help. They did a 5 mins consultation and then a 30mins session with a couple of needs in my tummy. They also made me pay for 5 more sessions saying that if I paid for the package they would give me 2 more sessions for free. Seemed like a very good deal and I was so desperate and very naive then so just paid up and trusted them. Then a good chinese friend of mine told me that they were no good at all and that I should seek an acupuncturist experienced in treating ladies going through IVF tx. Luckly I was indicated to a very good one and what a difference!! Although it costs me a bit more, it's def. worth it. During the initial consultation he took nearly one hour just finding out about my diet, sleep patern, previous illnesses and etc as my body should be treated as a whole. I had 5 sessions so far and none had needles in my tummy. It's all in different points of my body (back, arms...) to treat my immune system and other vital points for me to relax, get stronger and cope better with the IVF drugs and etc. He also follows the same schedule as my clinic so he can treat specific points during each stage of my tx. 
I strongly advise you all to get references for experienced acupuncturists from other FF ladies in your area. Otherwise is a waste of money. As for the chinese shop, I'm still battling with them to get a refund from the sessions I've paid for in advance and haven't used, they didn't tell me before that they don't do refunds, only 'gift vouchers'!  

Good luck  
Alegria x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the warning alegria ..mine seems good as gold ..ive had needles all over to not im my stomach ive even had them in my ears..she always asks me questions of what stage my treatments at and i also had an hour consultation with her before i began acu..she has made me calmer as she thought i was a bit hyper at first!


----------



## RINGROSE (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there,

There is a clinic in Whitchurch, Cardiff called Natural Womans Fertility Clinic and they specialise in this.  I personally haven't been there, but a lady I know has and highly recommended them to me.  I will get around to it before my next cycle of treatment.

Hayley x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ringrose are you at ivf wales for tx?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ringrose, I've been there .. they are great


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've just started my acu again in readiness for tx and had my second session this week.  I find my therapist brilliant, she listens to my dramas, and believe me I've had loads.  

Would deffo recommend if it's only for the offloading and having a little ME relaxation time.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

When is the best time to have acupuncture? I assume it's prior to tx, if so, how long before and how often should you go? I asked at the clinic if i should be doing anything specific prior to tx and they said just take folic acid and don't smoke (which i don't anyway!).

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Moth,

I started acu a few weeks before my first cycle to get my well being in order (I was goind once a week) but the second time I didn't need to go for so long because I'd had quite a few sessions previously (Went every two weeks then).  This time I've had 2 sessions already and I start in a week or so.  My appts are every 2 weeks up to transfer then 2 appts on the day of transfer.


----------

